# Cuban Mahogany



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2013)

I know every time I turn a new _*Ugly Florida Wood*_ I say I have a new favorite. This is no exception. This is a piece of Cuban Mahogany from Rob. It turns like a dream,  If you are into turning really thin this is your wood. It feels harder than African Mahogany and holds detail extremely well. 
[attachment=19680]

Rob- Do you have a good supply of this?


----------



## daugher12 (Mar 3, 2013)

That's sharp, I really like the swirl in the grain.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2013)

Scott one day you'll start telling us what the dimensions are and that's the day I'll stop asking. 

That's just awesome love everything about it.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 3, 2013)

That's a gorgeous piece, Scott! What's the finish?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Scott one day you'll start telling us what the dimensions are and that's the day I'll stop asking.
> 
> That's just awesome love everything about it.



:rotflmao3: - I even measured it before I posted... It is 9x6.

Dane - the finish is a home brew - 50/50 DO and BLO


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > I know every time I turn a new _*Ugly Florida Wood*_ I say I have a new favorite. This is no exception. This is a piece of Cuban Mahogany from Rob. It turns like a dream,  If you are into turning really thin this is your wood. It feels harder than African Mahogany and holds detail extremely well.
> ...



I will turn the other piece and let you have your pick - but I would like to get some more - like maybe the original one you posted. This is some serious turning nirvana


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2013)

Scott -beautiful as always...........


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful piece as usual! I would love to turn some. The Prince of mahoganies! From what I understand it will deepen and darken in color over time. That's what I like about woods like cherry and mahogany, the older it gets, the better it looks, no accident it has always been a favorite with craftsmen.....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful piece as usual! I would love to turn some. The Pricce of mahoganies! From what I understand it will deepen and darken in color over time. That's what I like about woods like cherry and mahogany, the older it gets, the better it looks, no accident it has always been a favorite with craftsmen.....



Not that I want anyone else competing for what Rob may have available  but you have to try at lease one piece of this.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful work as always Scott.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 4, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> We still have some posted here http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=4826&highlight=cuban Some did sell locally so I will have to confirm which pieces are remaining.



When you get a chance, see whats left. Half me wants it all and the other half wants the others turners to be able to try it... post it and we'll see which half moves faster


----------



## Brink (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, that's sweeeet!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 5, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> [/color]



Half me (scott) wants it all and the other half ( Mrs. Scott) wants the others turners to be able to try it... post it and we'll see which half moves faster 
[/quote]


:lolol:
[/quote]

Gail agreed with you


----------

